# Beautiful places in Australia to live



## Renenet (Apr 15, 2011)

Hi, 

I'm getting fed up with city life and would like to move somewhere with less traffic and more wilderness. In the interests of research, I turn to the people of APS for suggestions. You're all over Australia, so who better to ask?

With no real ties I could pretty much go anywhere I want. I have a stimmie and plans for jungles and GTPs, so states with restrictive reptile rules are out. I still have to work so I'd need access to jobs. Affordable housing would be great. 

One possibility I'm looking into is the Queensland hinterland somewhere, up in the mountains where it's not so hot and humid. Any comments or other ideas would be very welcome, as would reviews (good or bad) of your own location.

Thanks,
Renenet


----------



## snakeluvver (Apr 15, 2011)

Here on the sunshine coast is very nice.


----------



## Specks (Apr 15, 2011)

Currumbin valley is great. 10 minutes from the gold coast airport and is a perfect climate. An hour from Brisbane.
Google map it. It is away from the hustle and bustle but still close enough to be convenient.
I recommend it really.


----------



## Darlyn (Apr 15, 2011)

Darwin and surrounds is a great (albeit) different way of life. But if your not keen on being on the warmer side
maybe you should stay with looking at Qld. 
I found Qld to have rules and regulations about absolutely everything which was a bit
off putting. Good luck with the change tho!


----------



## Kyro (Apr 15, 2011)

We moved up to Gympie qld a couple of years ago & we absolutely loved the area & the lifestyle but there was bugger all work so we moved back to nsw. We moved up there for the lifestyle change & warmer weather but after 6 months my partner got laid off & the only work he could find was farm work which was shocking money.Just make sure you have guaranteed work where ever you go


----------



## Defective (Apr 15, 2011)

buley rockhole!!! even if you just stay at the caravan park for a few days then look in the area.
buley rockhole - Google Search


----------



## Darlyn (Apr 15, 2011)

Lambert there is no caravan park at Buley Rockhole. We partied there for new years eve.
There is nothing there but a beautiful rock hole and certainly no work.
Ha ha but I can see how you would like to live there, in the car park maybe?


----------



## abnrmal91 (Apr 15, 2011)

I love Tasmania but you can't keep pythons so that ruled it out for me.


----------



## Renenet (Apr 15, 2011)

abnrmal91 said:


> I love Tasmania but you can't keep pythons so that ruled it out for me.



Same here.



Darlyn said:


> Darwin and surrounds is a great (albeit) different way of life. I found Qld to have rules and regulations about absolutely everything which was a bit
> off putting.



I'd love to visit Darwin one day but get the feeling it would be a little too hot for me. If you don't like rules and regs, steer clear of Victoria!

Thanks for the suggestions everyone, keep 'em coming.


----------



## fugawi (Apr 15, 2011)

We are currently in Sydney but are looking into the Townsville/Cairnes area. Rainforests, beaches and the reef off the coast. Seems like a big, little city.


----------



## damian83 (Apr 15, 2011)

im in lismore, byronbay( a little pricy), alstonville, lismore, ballina, bangalow, there are lots of gorgeous places here and there are a fair few herpers in this area... i could never leave here for a city


----------



## Renenet (Apr 15, 2011)

fugawi said:


> We are currently in Sydney but are looking into the Townsville/Cairnes area. Rainforests, beaches and the reef off the coast. Seems like a big, little city.



I'm a Sydney refugee: was born there and lived there until I was 25. Went to Melbourne because it was more relaxed, but it's changed a lot in the last nine years - and not, in my opinion, for the better. 

The Cairns area might be a little too hot for me. I have also heard that jobs are difficult to find in Cairns because it's a tourist town and tourism is really struggling at the moment. Good luck, whatever you decide.


----------



## Defective (Apr 15, 2011)

Darlyn said:


> Lambert there is no caravan park at Buley Rockhole. We partied there for new years eve.
> There is nothing there but a beautiful rock hole and certainly no work.
> Ha ha but I can see how you would like to live there, in the car park maybe?


 
PMSL, darlyn, my last name is Buley, i would sleep in a tent by that rockhole, peace and tranquility


----------



## Tassie97 (Apr 15, 2011)

What about SA I have never been there but I think the herp laws are good there


----------



## fugawi (Apr 15, 2011)

I was more looking into Townsville. Aside from the tourism, it is considered the capital of nth Qld. a major port, growing population with new developments, better prospect of work, a university, better schooling than NSW or VIC, cleaner air etc, etc. Look at Townsville real estates and see the houses......beautiful.


----------



## Renenet (Apr 15, 2011)

fugawi said:


> I was more looking into Townsville. Aside from the tourism, it is considered the capital of nth Qld. a major port, growing population with new developments, better prospect of work, a university, better schooling than NSW or VIC, cleaner air etc, etc. Look at Townsville real estates and see the houses......beautiful.



I know someone who lived in Townsville for three or four years. She did a uni degree up there. I'll have to pick her brains. (Not literally, of course.)


----------



## zulu (Apr 15, 2011)

*re Beautiful*

You havent lived until youve lived in Mt Druitt!


----------



## Renenet (Apr 15, 2011)

zulu said:


> You havent lived until youve lived in Mt Druitt!


 
I've lived close enough, thank you very much.


----------



## snakeluvver (Apr 15, 2011)

I still think sunny coast! Up north theres cyclones and down south theres floods sunshine coast gets very little flooding if you stick to Noosa, Maroochydore, Peregian ect. Pretty decent herping too


----------



## cris (Apr 15, 2011)

Just make sure you get rid of more people than you bring and you are welcome, anywhere in SE QLD is awesome.


----------



## bigi (Apr 15, 2011)

keep your job, stay in melbourne mate, move to the dandenong ranges, southern rainforest, truely beautiful


----------



## Renenet (Apr 15, 2011)

bigi said:


> keep your job, stay in melbourne mate, move to the dandenong ranges, southern rainforest, truely beautiful



The Dandenongs are gorgeous. Tried to get a rental place up there a couple of years ago and couldn't get one. I will consider them again, but I am starting to get a bit tired of the cold weather down here.


----------



## jinin (Apr 15, 2011)

Me and My fam are going to be moving to Port Macquarie/Lake Cathie area, the climate is awesome, still close enough to Sydney for a day trip. Beaches are nice, no shortage of wilderness and Port Mac is an awesome town. NSW has what i believe to be the best amount of reptiles you can keep legally and Port Mac airport sends and receives Reptiles. Your out of the city but in a nice Country-Coastal town.


----------



## abnrmal91 (Apr 15, 2011)

zulu said:


> You havent lived until youve lived in Mt Druitt!


 
I thought the druitt was the place people die not lived. Lol I have Tafe there and even that is interesting


----------



## zulu (Apr 15, 2011)

abnrmal91 said:


> I thought the druitt was the place people die not lived. Lol I have Tafe there and even that is interesting


 
Your fortunate,people travel thousands of miles to get here,when they get out of the detention centres they come to start new lifes like living in hollywood!


----------



## MathewB (Apr 15, 2011)

The Gap, Brisbane. If you could get a place in the bush it would be great, there are some beautiful houses on the hills. I lived about 200m from a primary school and we got RBB's and a crapload of Carpets. I lived there and it was great! We also had Water Dragons in our pool and Blueys in our yard was great.


----------



## Renenet (Apr 15, 2011)

jinin said:


> Me and My fam are going to be moving to Port Macquarie/Lake Cathie area.



Another one leaving Sydney. I've been to Port Mac briefly - it's not a bad place. I'll check the area out.


----------



## Greenmad (Apr 15, 2011)

Hi i moved from brissy up to the sunshine coast hinterland for a sea change and have never looked back.


----------



## angie90 (Apr 15, 2011)

Dayboro or Samford area QLD. I lived in Dayboro for years before moving to Perth & miss the beautiful rolling green mountains everyday.


----------



## Renenet (Apr 15, 2011)

woodys90 said:


> Dayboro or Samford area QLD. I lived in Dayboro for years before moving to Perth & miss the beautiful rolling green mountains everyday.



I love mountains so much.

Thanks for the ideas everyone. It's starting to look like northern NSW up. Anyone else?


----------



## sookie (Apr 16, 2011)

okay so only one SAer is going to speak up for us......well thats not cool.So i will speak up.adelaide is an easy city to work out and get around in.public transport is good,i don't use it tho.our herp laws are good....not much we can't keep.our beaches are gorgeous and clean,pple are friendly out in the small towns around the city.our weather can be a little dodgy sometimes,but today its gonna be a good one.don't forget our little backward state.hahahahahaha


----------



## Renenet (Apr 16, 2011)

I was wondering if a South Australian would ever speak up!


----------



## Cockney_Red (Apr 16, 2011)

snakeluvver said:


> I still think sunny coast! Up north theres cyclones and down south theres floods sunshine coast gets very little flooding if you stick to Noosa, Maroochydore, Peregian ect. Pretty decent herping too


 
Sunny coast is like Ireland, would be great if it had a roof over it...


----------



## Tassie97 (Apr 16, 2011)

Tassie97 said:


> What about SA I have never been there but I think the herp laws are good there


 
i said SA before 
lol
i want to travel there for some reason


----------



## Renenet (Apr 16, 2011)

Any other recommendations for SA? Or other places?


----------



## mmafan555 (Apr 16, 2011)

snakeluvver said:


> I still think sunny coast! Up north theres cyclones and down south theres floods sunshine coast gets very little flooding if you stick to Noosa, Maroochydore, Peregian ect. Pretty decent herping too


 

What about Caloundra?? I've heard it's supposed to be a nice place but more affordable( and closer to Brisbane) than say Noosa etc.


----------



## MathewB (Apr 16, 2011)

The Gap is only 30-45mins from Brissie!


----------



## mmafan555 (Apr 16, 2011)

What about Coffs Harbour vs Byron Bay..Whats better to live?


----------



## silverback (Apr 17, 2011)

fugawi said:


> I was more looking into Townsville. Aside from the tourism, it is considered the capital of nth Qld........beautiful.


 
beautiful it is. capital of north queensland?????you must be reading a brochure that's 20 years old. qantas don't even fly there from sydney!


----------



## fugawi (Apr 17, 2011)

Hey, wikipaedia also say that and they are always correct


----------



## snakes123 (Apr 17, 2011)

*Come to sydney*!! Berowra: 30 mins from the beach, 30 min from the city, bush walks. And its really friendly, everyone knows everyone, cant even go to the shops without talking to 5 different people


----------



## kawasakirider (Apr 17, 2011)

Adelaide is also the drift capital of Australia. Can't beat that


----------



## Renenet (Apr 17, 2011)

kawasakirider said:


> Adelaide is also the drift capital of Australia. Can't beat that



Drift capital?


----------



## kawasakirider (Apr 17, 2011)

[video=youtube;gq1HVILSdYw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gq1HVILSdYw[/video]


----------



## Renenet (Apr 17, 2011)

Ahhhhh. Thanks.


----------



## fugawi (Apr 17, 2011)

Berowra, 30 mins to the city.....not even if you were in a v8 supercar with no traffic. By boat perhaps.


----------



## Renenet (Apr 17, 2011)

fugawi said:


> Berowra, 30 mins to the city.....not even if you were in a v8 supercar with no traffic. By boat perhaps.



I did take the estimate of 30 minutes with a grain of salt.  Berowra is lovely, but I fled Sydney nearly a decade ago - not going anywhere near it again if I can help it.


----------



## pseudechis4740 (Apr 17, 2011)

cris said:


> Just make sure you get rid of more people than you bring and you are welcome, anywhere in SE QLD is awesome.[/QUOTE
> "SE QLD awesome.." Ha Ha Ha, lol.
> I wouldn't board my dog ANYWHERE in SE QLD. If it wasn't for central and northern QLD this state would be a slum. Mackay is great for its aesthetic beauty and for the employment opportunities. I moved here 7 years ago from Vic. and have not looked back.


----------



## Renenet (Apr 17, 2011)

pseudechis4740 said:


> I wouldn't board my dog ANYWHERE in SE QLD. If it wasn't for central and northern QLD this state would be a slum. Mackay is great for its aesthetic beauty and for the employment opportunities. I moved here 7 years ago from Vic. and have not looked back.



Out of curiosity, what have you got against SE QLD?


----------



## snakes123 (Apr 17, 2011)

fugawi said:


> Berowra, 30 mins to the city.....not even if you were in a v8 supercar with no traffic. By boat perhaps.


 
Google maps, Berowra to Sydney city: 39 minutes...sorry if i got it 9 minutes wrong.


----------



## fugawi (Apr 17, 2011)

Now if you had a v8 supercar...........


----------



## Renenet (Apr 18, 2011)

Anyone in the Monday night crowd got any ideas?


----------



## CrystalMoon (Apr 18, 2011)

The best place I have ever lived was on the Western side of the Gulf of Carpentaria, I got to traverse in country that no human has ever set foot. I lived there for 5 years and feel like a piece of me has been missing ever since I left :-( The worst place I have ever lived was Bowen nth QLD nice beaches shame about the Biatch's(joking)the service from most business's was apalling. Others may find it great, I am glad you can drive around it to get to Townsville and further Nth! I loved Barcaldine and Cloncurry and Mt Isa mainly for the warmth of the people  My parents had a Dairy farm at Eungella(near Mackay)and I used to adore riding through the mist most mornings on the Horse.So loved it for the scenery too. I do love here in the Wide Bay area, the people have been very friendly and I think the services are good(health system not so, but I think that is the same all over)I love the climate too


----------



## Emilie (Apr 18, 2011)

Port Douglas. Small village, close to rain forest and a fair bit of work. Or Julatten is superb, but have to be the rain forest side tho


----------



## Grogshla (Apr 18, 2011)

jamberoo, north wollongong, Kiama, Berry


----------



## vampstorso (Apr 19, 2011)

damian83 said:


> im in lismore, byronbay( a little pricy), alstonville, lismore, ballina, bangalow, there are lots of gorgeous places here and there are a fair few herpers in this area... i could never leave here for a city


 
My Aunt used to own a house on the beach in Ballina...was amazing...the backyard WAS the beach! (they're in a retirement home now!)

but watching the soldier crabs every morning/night was AMAZING.

...GOOOOOO BALLINA!


----------



## Braidotti (Apr 19, 2011)

You should have a look in NSW the Wollondilly Shire, Picton, Wilton, that area, it`s only 30 mins from Wollongong and about a hour away from Sydney, but it`s all kind of bush around there.


----------



## moosenoose (Apr 19, 2011)

I was about to say Melbourne, but you already live here :lol:

I've been thinking the same thing, but I'm too tied into staying a little closer to the city with work. I must say though, I get a little sick of looking at the nieghbours....I need more space!


----------



## Boof47 (Apr 19, 2011)

A couple mates and I make a point of spending a couple days in Bright/Porepunkah during the inter-semester break. Absolutely love that town, always wanted to live in the forest/mountains. Decided I'm gonna live there eventually.


----------



## Waterrat (Apr 19, 2011)

Renenet said:


> I have also heard that jobs are difficult to find in Cairns because it's a tourist town and tourism is really struggling at the moment.



Very true but I think it applies to all small and pretty places where most people dream to live. I like Cairns because it has all the city facilities, nice restaurants, 3 cinemas, shops, etc., and NO traffic compared to Sydney or Melbourne or even Brisbane. The surroundings are fantastic, anyone interested in nature finds this place a paradise. Lowland, highlands (you can drove to 1750m altitude on Mt. Lewis), all forest types, rivers and creeks draining to the Coral Sea as well those flowing into the Gulf of Carpentaria, it's all within very manageable distance.
But ...... the summers are hot and wet, a paradise for froggers. LOL


----------



## Renenet (Apr 19, 2011)

moosenoose said:


> I must say though, I get a little sick of looking at the nieghbours....I need more space!



I absolutely agree with you. I've got neighbours close in on either side, especially to the south. We've all got big windows - before I put curtains up they could see into my place and I could see into theirs. Ugh!

Thanks, Waterrat, for your good information. While I'm not a fan of hot and wet, you do make Cairns sound tempting. How long does the wet season go for?



Waterrat said:


> Very true but I think it applies to all small and pretty places where most people dream to live.



Very true. Job security is why so many people live in the city, even those who don't particularly like it. As a nature-lover I find the city stifling and the idea of spending my entire life in one is appalling. I don't see the point of waiting until I retire to find somewhere I like better, which is why I'm thinking seriously about moving now.



Boof47 said:


> A couple mates and I make a point of spending a couple days in Bright/Porepunkah during the inter-semester break. Absolutely love that town, always wanted to live in the forest/mountains. Decided I'm gonna live there eventually.



Bright is beautiful. I love Mount Buffalo.

Thanks everyone for your comments! I've got lots of homework now. And I'm still open to ideas...


----------

